# Rena xP2 @23W??



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I was assembling my xp2 the other day and something caught my eye. I thought the xp2 is running at 16W but when i looked at the label on the back of my filter it shows 23w. Does anyone else out there have a difference in their rena filters power consumption....? just wondering if it's just my filter or it's others as well.









Per specifications on the website for each model.
xp1 - 13w
xp2 - 16w
xp3 - 19w
xp4 - 31w


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

*You've just made a very good point I was always suspicious about.*



jobber604 said:


> I was assembling my xp2 the other day and something caught my eye. I thought the xp2 is running at 16W but when i looked at the label on the back of my filter it shows 23w. Does anyone else out there have a difference in their rena filters power consumption....? just wondering if it's just my filter or it's others as well.
> 
> View attachment 1366
> 
> ...


Not only are you right on the XP2, my further check of my 7W rated Fluval 205 says 9W. 
And judging by my Hydro bill I don't even believe that!
Note also that wattage and listed flow rates, when compared, are all over the map.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

what drew me to look at the label on the motor for my filter was the strong flow. it was like a jet spray!
lucky the filter came with a flow controller.
so i'm guessing the actual specs are never as advertised. even the box says 16W.

maybe it's just you and i (bigfatlyre)..


----------



## b/p (Apr 21, 2010)

You can always use one of these to find out once and for all... its crazy to me that the box would say one wattage and the device another.

Blue Planet Electronic Energy Meter | Canadian Tire


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

thanks b/p for the suggestion.

i know that a difference from 16w to 23w for the entire year's electrical cost is small and immaterial. i think the biggest factor that bothers me the most is the fact that what's advertised and what is actually the product is not the same. i'm not going to raise heck and refund.

if you don't believe me on what the box says and what the tag on the back of the motor says...check the photos out.


----------

